# 01/19: Chicago Bulls vs. Detroit Pistons



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Bet!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

<object id="W47926c5e6847a04f" width="400" height="314" quality="high" data="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/4609950d370e87d9/47926c5e6847a04f" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent"><param name="wmode" value="transparent" /><param name="movie" value="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/4609950d370e87d9/47926c5e6847a04f" /><param name="allowNetworking" value="all" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><param name="flashvars" value="" /></object> vs. <object id="W47926c796e01f078" width="400" height="314" quality="high" data="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/460996655b824c9c/47926c796e01f078" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent"><param name="wmode" value="transparent" /><param name="movie" value="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/460996655b824c9c/47926c796e01f078" /><param name="allowNetworking" value="all" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><param name="flashvars" value="" /></object>


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

I don't have a good feeling about this one.

A Bulls win'd be mighty nice, though.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Go bulls! It's going to be a tough one, but we can do it!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Sounds like Kirk is playing but Deng isn't.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

line-ups are next after the commercial break.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Sweet, Kirk's back (coming off the bench).

With Kirk, my bad feeling has simmered to a neutral one.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

i was just playing NBA live 97 on snes, as the bulls. It was fun and I was whooping but. Glad I remembered the game was on.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

liekomgj4ck said:


> i was just playing NBA live 97 on snes, as the bulls. It was fun and I was whooping but. Glad I remembered the game was on.


I was working my vocals on Rock Band.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

King Joseus said:


> I was working my vocals on Rock Band.


:lol: fun... i like the drums the best


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Ben Wallace still missing from detroits line-up


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

liekomgj4ck said:


> :lol: fun... i like the drums the best


I'm awful/mediocre with drums, solid on guitar/bass.

I'm a veteran of five Karaoke Revolution games, though, so I've got singing down.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

nothing gets me going like watching those bulls charging in the city! :cheer:


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Duhon getting announced last makes my day.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

starting line-up

SF- Noce
PF- Joe Smith
C- Big Ben
SG- Thabo
PG- Duhon


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Deng officially out of the game then


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Deng is sore again.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Game about to begin, YAY! Pistons in blue. Got that Ben Wallace?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls get the tip


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Bulls win the tip.

Smith misses a jumper.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

smith jumper missed, way too quick


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Detroit scores 2, rip the shot, noce the layup on the other end


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Nocioni evens the score at 2.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Billups drains a three over Duhon.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

mcdysse to billups for an open 3


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Tayshaun the missed shot, duhon to noce for a missed long duece


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Gotta finish that, Joe.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

smith 2 shots 2 rebounds but pistons get it


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Noc misses a three.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Tayshaun the missed shot, duhon to noce for a missed long duece. hmmm.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Ben Wallace somehow thinks it's a good idea to shoot against Rasheed, and misses it.

Bulls get the board, Thabo ends up getting fouled.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Thabo makes the free throws, det 5 bulls 4 with 9 minutes left


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Nice drive by Thabo, he misses but gets fouled by Rasheed.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Both FTs good for Thabo.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Prince the left hand shot, good for 2


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Bulls turnover, UGH!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

We're gonna miss Deng's length covering Prince.

Scores with ease over Noc.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Pistons got the ball, billups dribbles too long and turns it over


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Billups loses it out of bounds, Bulls ball.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

billups missed jumper over kirk


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

det 7 bulls 4 with 8 miinutes left. joe smith misses an easy shot. detroit ball. Kirk in the game for Duhon.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Hinrich gets a nice cheer from the crowd as he comes in for Duhon.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Bad start for Hinrich as he turns it over.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Kirk to Joe for the jumper.

7-6 Pistons.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

still 7-4... now joe smith for a jumper. 7 - 6 det lead


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Prince another two, he's going to kill us tonight.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Joe smith the fall away for two


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Joe Smith hits another after backing Sheed in.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

prince against noce, foul on noce, his first.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

9-8 detroit lead


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Nocioni a reach-in foul; 5:51 to go, it's 9-8 Detroit.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

It all goes down after this. Gordon in the game.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

RIP for a three over noce


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Hamilton hits a three over Noc.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

4 point lead, joe smith a nice jumper. He's got six points.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Gordon wisely gets the ball to Joe for a jumper.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Mcdyce a brick!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

missed bulls shot but they get the board, noce around the screen for the missed jumper


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

wallace an easy two close to the basket


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Should've gotten a better shot than that. Blargh.

14-10 after Rasheed scores.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

rasheed that is


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Noc for three!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

missed shot by gordon, big ben the board, out to noce for 3.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

det 14 bulls 13 3:21 left. noce gets the board.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon bumped by rip on the fast break


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

rasheed goes out, maxiel comes in


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Gordon gets bumped by Hamilton, non-shooting.

Maxiell in for Rasheed.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Red and Wayne discussing how Maxiell's large derriere is a positive.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

billups the drive, gordon fouls him, does go in. 2:55 left. 14-13 det


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

King Joseus said:


> Red and Wayne discussing how Maxiell's large derriere is a positive.


I prefer them on girls, but I guess that's just me :biggrin:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Come on where's the rivalry guys... throw a few punches already!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

What a nice looking lottery lady


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

14-13 with 2:55 to go, timeout.

:laugh: at the guy just now walking by checking out the Lottery gal's butt.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Billups actually misses one of two.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

King Joseus said:


> 14-13 with 2:55 to go, timeout.
> 
> :laugh: at the guy just now walking by checking out the Lottery gal's butt.


:rofl: i was

billups 1/2 at the line


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Kirk clanks one short.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

hinrich jumper short, open look too


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Bad pass after a steal leads to two for Billups.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls steal, det steal, 2 for billups. wow.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon 3!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Gordon for three!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

hayes a long two pointer


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Hayes hits a deuce.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

det 19 bulls 16 1:29 left


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Wallace amazingly actually takes the ball to the hoop and slams it home over Maxiell.

I'm astounded that that actually worked.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

did ben wallace just dunk on that guy? 

:lol: wow


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Tyrus in for Joe.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Tyrus in for Joe smith


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

mask face to the line, makes 1/2


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Hamilton misses one and Red has a nice laugh.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

tyrus a missed hook shot, looked bad


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

det 20 bulls 18 42 secs left det ball


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Tyrus' hook too line drive-y and Pistons get the board.

Ball out of bounds at the other end, Pistons ball.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Hamilton double dribbles.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

double dribble, haha


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Gordon actually drives to the hoop, just misses getting a chance at a three point play.

Foul on Stuckey.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon drives in the lane and is fouled!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon makes the first


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

prince comes back in for rip


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon makes the 2nd


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Gordon ties it up.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

tied at 20 with 22 sec left


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

tyrus in to play SF, which he cant.
putt him on 4, puhleazzz!!!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

stucky long 2, noah in the game


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Stuckey with a loooong two.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Tyrus missed 3 with time running out :lol: almost made it


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

not looking too bad so far, although they've pretty much had a small lead the whole game


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Should've gotten Gordon the ball there.

22-20 Pistons after one.

We're already 7 pages into a game thread.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

King Joseus said:


> Should've gotten Gordon the ball there.
> 
> 22-20 Pistons after one.
> 
> We're already 7 pages into a game thread.


8 sir :biggrin:


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

liekomgj4ck said:


> Tyrus missed 3 with time running out :lol: almost made it


the shooting motion actually looked good.

i like noah out there, he shows good hustle.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

liekomgj4ck said:


> 8 sir :biggrin:


Even better.

On pace for 32 pages!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

start of second coming right up after the drummers drum for a bit


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Dueling drummers during the break.

Bulls only 7/19 in the 1st.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

King Joseus said:


> Even better.
> 
> On pace for 32 pages!


we'll have more, i'm kinda taking it easy right now, lol


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

makes both


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

fathead?
lol!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

makes both, go kirk! first 2 points ha


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

damn way to go joe smith yanking that board from everyone


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Stuckey/Prince/Hayes/McDyess/Maxiell for Detroit.

Hinrich/Gordon/Tyrus/Smith/Noah for our Bulls.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

kirk mugged pretty hard goes to the line


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Hinrich fouled, hits both shots.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

nice block by joe smith! that was on maxiel


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Nice block by Smith, Hinrich sucks the fun out of it by missing at the other end.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls miss the shot though, pistons miss and noah goes high up for the board


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Stuckey launches and misses a three, Noah the rebound.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

stole it from noah, det ball


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Hayes easily gets the rebound over Gordon.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

prince miss, hayes board, for two!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

hinrich couldn't finish that one...


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Gordon with a runner.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

detroit by 2, gordon with a runner though, tied at 24


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

9:50 left in the game, Hayes with a nice shot, two points


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

kirk kills the momentum, after a joe block :azdaja:


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Hayes looks to have his shot tonight. Gotta cool him off.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

hinrich couldn't finish that one there. prince an offensive push off on tyrus.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

detroit makes a drive and is fouled by tyrus thomas


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Tayshaun called for pushing off on Tyrus.

Sweet.

Duhon in for Kirk.

Not so sweet.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

duhon in for kirk. ben gordon drives and misses the shot. det board.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Tyrus fouls Prince and we go to commerical.

26-24 with 8:51 remaining.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

detroit makes a drive and is fouled by tyrus thomas. ugh, commercial break. anyone willing to share a beer?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

26-24 detroit lead with 9:10 left


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Bulls an atrocious 8-23 so far.

Leading the rebounding war 15-11, though.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

it's so cold out, for you people not in chicago. just stick yourself in the freezer, it's like that in the city.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

i'm getting frostbite on my toes while sitting on my bed watching tv, ugh


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

prince makes both ft's he has 5, det lead by 3


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

:lol: at the little (male) kid at courtside dancing and singing along "don'tcha wish your girlfriend was hot like me..."

27-24 after Tayshaun splits the free throws.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls have not lead yet, gordon the turn around jumper but he misses and is fouled.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

7 points for gordon. he hits a FT


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Gordon fouled by Stuckey, two shots for 'im.

Makes 'em both.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Gordon makes the second. 27 26 detroit with 8:30 left


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Duhon steals the pass to billups, gordon for a layup on the fast break


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Duhon with a steal...Gordon scores on the fast break!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

11 points for gordon, rasheed wallace a long jumper


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

28-27, Bulls first lead!

...but Rasheed takes it back for Detroit.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Foul on joakim noah, foul for looking goofy.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

det 29 bulls s28 with 7:30 ... tyrus nice shot attempt but missed. good attempt to save it!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

det 32 bulls 28 with 6:55 left. gordon curl and miss.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Foul on Noah. That ref is loud.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

foul on noah for looking goofy. billups for a 3.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Chauncey hits a three.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Lots of hustling by the Bulls diving for loose balls.

Noc in for Tyrus.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon a curl into the lane and misses it. det ball.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Shot clock violation for Detroit.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

prince an airball over noce, shotclock violation. 6 TO's by pistons so far.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Duhon fouled by Wallace, non-shooting.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls ball. noce back in. block on rasheed wallace.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

rasheed a whiner.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Smith looks good on the fallaway, but it doesn't stay.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

smith the tough fall away doesn't make it. det ball.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Billups gets Hayes an open three as he is left WIDE open.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Hayes ring it up for a 3. det 35 bulls 28. 5:30 left.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

I doubt we win this one:

Noce is doing well, joe smith is too, and so is gordon. 

We're still losing.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Hey guys has kirk even played yet? Doesn't seem like it.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

tyrus looks nervous, you can see that he wants to be active to leave a good impression in the limited court time he gets, which makes him mistake prone.
i'm sure he'd play way way better if he got consitend double digit minutes.
any he also is not efectiv on the SF position coz he cant make the shots.

please ad thabo in to cover hayer goddamn!!!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Ben Wallace has been sitting on the bench awhile.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

pistons on 8-0 run.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

liekomgj4ck said:


> Hey guys has kirk even played yet? Doesn't seem like it.


He got about 11 minutes. Looked fine on everything but just wasn't hitting shots.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls ball. detroit up by 7.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Nocioni!!!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

NOCE AND 1! 3 on Rasheed Wallace.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Third foul on Sheed, 4th on Detroit.

Sheed sits down.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

WGN= Who's guarding Noce? 

:lol:


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Fabio is in for Detroit.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

steal by duhon and nice layup for two!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Duhon with the steal!

Takes it all the way for the layup!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Hayes finally misses again.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Hayes misses a wide open 3, board for noce. Thabo and Big ben back in.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Big ben the fade away jumper for two... he's getting better at that. Tied at 35 with 4:10 left


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Wallace actually makes it as the shot clock expires!!!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Flip wants a timeout after a 7-0 run.

35-35 Bulls with 4:10 to go.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Go Bulls! :cheer:


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Bulls are 4 for their last 7 FGs.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

body with the clock running down, r u kidding me?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Bulls also hitting their free throws tonight. 9-9.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Our Wallace outdoing their Wallace so far. 4/4/1 to 4/3/2.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noce for a missed 3. prince the board.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Thabo, Ben, Duhon, Noce, Ben In The Game.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

In and out for Detroit, Wallace grabs the rebound.

Noc misses for us.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

duhon too much dribbling.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noce for a missed 3. prince the board. Misses a jumper. Noce with the board. Ben Gordon runner for 2.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Ben Gordon!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Gordon!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Hamilton over Duhon.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

RIP for a tough shot. tied at 37


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noce makes the second.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

duhon too much dribbling. Herrman fouls duhon.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noce makes the first.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Fabio fouls Nocioni.

Two FTs for him. Kirk is up for us, replacing Duhon.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Hinrich in for duhon.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noce makes the second. Foul on kirk, his first.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Hinrich called for a foul off the ball guarding Hamilton.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Hermann for a 3 that bounces off, gordon drives to the hoop makes the layup and 1!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

det 37 bulls 39 with 2:41 left. let's just end the game right now. :biggrin:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon a blocking foul, his second.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Gordon gets called for a block. Questionable call at best, as Billups charged into Gordon, initiating the contact.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Gordon!!! And 1!


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

holly ish, ben with circus shot :yay:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Gordon nice drive and finish off the missed 3! And 1! He makes the FT!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Foul on Thabo, his first. det 37 bulls 42 with 2:10 left


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Thabo with his first foul.

Tayshaun has two shots.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Prince makes the first FT


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Hits his second also


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Tayshaun splits 'em.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Kirk with the ball, hold on hamilton, picks up a foul. gordon to the line.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Hamilton fouls Gordon. 2nd on him.

Two shots for Ben.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Bulls extend their lead to six.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Gordon makes em


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Bulls a perfect 14-14 on free throws.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

offensive basketball interference on McDysse! haha


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Basket interference by McDyess.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noce for three that bounces off


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Noc misses what would've been a huge three.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Billups misses, Ben Wallace rebounds it.

Hinrich with the drive!!!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Billups a fallaway that misses. Kirk now with the ball. drives the lane and the floater goes in. 4 for hinrich. bulls lead by 8


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon picks up his 3rd foul


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Gordon fouls Hamilton off the ball - his third.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Rip makes both FT's


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Duhon in for Gordon due to the foul trouble.

Hopefully Noc picks up the scoring load in this last minute of the first half now.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

det 40 bulls 46 51 seconds left


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

foul on hermann, nice by NOCE!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Nocioni clubbed by Fabio. Two free throws for him.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noce makes the first FT


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Bulls now up 48-40.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

hits the second also, 12 pts for him under a minute to go. det 40 bulls 48


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Fabio hits the first.

Boylan calls a 20 second timeout.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

prince for 3 it misses but someone is fouled. foul on kirk looks like it.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Gotta get that loose ball, Kirk.

Hinrich called for a foul pushing Fabio on the rebound.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

hermann makes the first. timeout by chicago.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Cameramen apparently loving the kids eating stuff as we get views of several.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

detroit 41 bulls 48 with 29.2 seconds left.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

he misses the second ft, thabo the rebound.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

hinrich drains a jumper, he has 6, bulls by 9, billup missed 3.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Hinrich does it by himself, luckily makes the shot.

Billups misses a three as time expires in the second.

50-41 Bulls at halftime.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

det 41 bulls 50 at halftime


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Gordon with 13 points in the 2nd quarter.

Bulls now shooting a better percentage than Detroit. 44.4 to 44.1 - 16/16 to 7/12 FTs, for good measure.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Gordon and Noc have 60% of our points so far.

We've got a 24-12 edge in bench scoring, thanks mostly to Gordon.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

ok i'm go to bed now (3.43 am)

please bulls dont mess this up :gopray:

good n8 y'all :wave:


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

BenDengGo said:


> ok i'm go to bed now (3.43 am)
> 
> please bulls dont mess this up :gopray:
> 
> good n8 y'all :wave:


:wave:

If Gordon stays out of foul trouble in the second half, I think we'll be alright.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

BenDengGo said:


> ok i'm go to bed now (3.43 am)
> 
> please bulls dont mess this up :gopray:
> 
> good n8 y'all :wave:


goodnight buddy! we'll make a good game thread for ya.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

it's times likes these i wish i had super-mod-posting powers


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Farah from Glenview asks who the Bulls' biggest bright spot is this year, and Red says it's Nocioni - "the nova from Argentina".


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

big bens offensive game makes the highlights during halftime


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

liekomgj4ck said:


> it's times likes these i wish i had super-mod-posting powers


Ha - why?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Bulls up 9-0 in fast break points at the half. That's good.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

3rd quarter coming up. I hope Deng is ok.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

King Joseus said:


> Ha - why?


cause if i was a mod i could post all fast and stuff, i could post more than once every 10 seconds :lol:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

i regret betting against the bulls today, oh well. it was only like 150. got 9,000 in the bank :biggrin:


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

liekomgj4ck said:


> cause if i was a mod i could post all fast and stuff, i could post more than once every 10 seconds :lol:


Ah. Haha. Makes sense.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon with 18 and noce with 12.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

detroit ball, billups makes a nice shot off the glass


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Hopefully no Piston explodes against us in this second half.

Billups off glass for two to start things off.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

noce almost loses the ball but runs towards the hoop and lays it in, wow!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Nocioni!

Wow! Excellent runner there.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

billups to prince for 3


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Tayshaun hits a three.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

46 52 bulls lead with 10:30 left. noce misses a shot


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

rasheed misses a hook, prince gets it back and misses a shot but is fouled.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

joe smith his first foul


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Noc driving to the hoop with reckless abandon, doesn't hit.

Blargh. Tayshaun gets an offensive board, is fouled by Joe. 

2 shots.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

prince to the line, bricks the first


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

prince drains the second. dude he's shrieking or whatever.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

joe smith, posts, but loses the ball.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Smith loses the ball in front of the hoop.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

joe smith off the inbounds, misses the jumper. 47 52 bulls with 9 minutes left.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

mcdysse misses a shot right at the hoop, nice pass by billups


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

noce crazy shot, no foul!? bulls ball though


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Nocioni was fouled there, no call, but Bulls ball on the out of bounds.

Joe misses a jumper.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

joe smith off the inbounds, misses the jumper. 47 52 bulls with 9 minutes left. rasheed misses a three


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Sheed misses a three, McDyess fouls Wallace on the rebound.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

second on McDyss


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Wallace trying to do too much on offense, gets blocked at the hoop.

McDyess loses it to Duhon...three!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Duhon drapped in corner, big ben under the basket blocked by rasheed. steal by duhon.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Duhon with a 3!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 57 det 47 with 7:40 left


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls lead 55- 47 with 8 minutes left


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

amazing strip by Thabo, that's why we keep him. duhon nice drive for two.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Thabo! Nice steal from Hamilton!

Duhon scores at the other end!

57-47 Bulls after a 5-0 run. 7:40 left in the third quarter.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls 57 det 47 with 7:40 left commercial break!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

mmm yum wild berry tea is sooooo good.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

i hate commercials ugh lets get this game on!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Cameo's Word Up playing in the UC as we come back from commercial.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

rip misses open 3. bulls on the move.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

pistons ball


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

duhon / thabo / noce / smith / big ben


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Thabo cleans up the rebound.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

rip misses open 3. bulls on the move. joe smith misses a jumper.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

billups misses another shot, foul on noce on the rebound, his second foul


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Maxiel misses the first


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Gordon scores!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon in the lane, for 2. he has 20 points.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Joe misses a shot, then Billups does the same.

Nocioni fouls Maxiell and he gets two free throws.

Clanks #1.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon is in, scores.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Gordon in for joe smith. Maxiel misses the second. noce the board.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Gordon is in.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Billups having his way with Gordon right there.

59-49 after he scores.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Gordon scores!

Foul on Duhon.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Foul on duhon, ugh


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

billups scores 13 for him


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

49 59 bulls lead. noce a tough shot, drains it. 16 points.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

det 49 bulls 61 with 5:40 left. 

He makes em


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

maxiel goes inside and fouled by noce, his 3rd


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Nocioni with a nice score.

Maxiell back at the line.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Pistons 2/6 FTs this quarter.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

det 50 bulls 61 with 5:25 left


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Big Ben At The Buzzer, Again!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Duhon kicks out to...Wallace?

Wallace drains the jumper at the buzzer!!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Bulls in the penalty already with 5:03 to go in the third.

Billups makes two free throws.

63-52 now.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Duhon is called for a foul, reaching foul.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

:lol: nice kickout to Big Ben wide open for the jumper.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

2nd ft is good.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon throws the ball away, bad pass. billups drives for a layup and is fouled by duhon. his 4th. kirk in for him.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

billuups makes the first


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Duhon called for another foul as he gets Billups on a drive.

Billups hits to make it a three point play.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

first FT miss by bulls


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

first FT miss by bulls, haha, he makes the second.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls lead is 8 .... Thabo nice cut and was fouled by rasheed.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

first FT miss by bulls, haha, he makes the second. Thabo has 3 points


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

rasheed has 4 fouls. Thabo misses the first.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Thabo with a nice drive - fouled by Rasheed!

Thabo clanks the first, the only FT miss by the Bulls so far tonight.

Thabo hits the second.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Hinrich called for a block. Blech.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

foul on hinrich, ouch, billups for one ft


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

he makes both ft's. billups have 20


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

64-57 after Billups' free throws.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

gordon a jumper, it's short


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Billups has turned it on.

That's not good.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

billups is on fire. another 2. he's HOT.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Dang. We can't hit a shot all of a sudden.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Thabo for two, nice jumper, but it bounces up over the backboard.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

12-3 Pistons run.

64-61 with 3:20 left in the third quarter.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Daaaam was that billups again for 2? Timeout bulls.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

64-61 bulls lead


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Put Thabo on Billups!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

64-61 bulls lead 3:15 left in 3rd


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

most of our lead is gone, we need some defense on billups. and to make shots.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Duhon and Wallace share a laugh on the bench.

Noah is in


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Thabo scores.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

nice dish from kirk to thabo!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noah, noce, thabo, gordon, kirk


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls should of lost that ball!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Billups dishes to Tayshaun who misses a three.

Pistons get the rebound, Noah with good D. Maxiell misses a jam, but the Pistons end up scoring anyway.

66-63 now.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bunch of misses by the pistons but finally prince makes a jumper. 63-66 bulls lead, FINISH THE PLAY BULLS!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

det the fast break for 2, bulls lead by 1


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

McDyess scores on the fast break and it's a one point game.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls almost threw that ball out of bounds


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

noce makes the last FT


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Blocking foul as Thabo drives and dishes it out. Non-shooting.

Bulls caught a break, should've been a backcourt violation.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noce in traffic fails to go in but gets fouled


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Noc fouled by McDyess, his fourth.

Two shots coming.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noce has 16 points. he misses the first FT. det 65 bulls 66 1:26 left. gordon goes out.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Noc clanks the first one off the front of the rim.

He hits the second.

7/11 to 2/4 on free throws this quarter, in favor of Detroit.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

noce makes the last FT, det ball, they fail to score. bulls ball.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Bulls' ball as the rebound goes out of bounds.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Noah is pumped as Nocioni gets fouled on the shot.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

noce with the tough shot over maxiel doesn't go in but he is fouled. I'm liking noce taking the ball to the hoop to draw contact when shots aren't going in. he makes the first FT.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noce makes the second. 65-69 bulls lead with 53 seconds


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Noc makes both.

69-65 now.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Too many offensive rebounds by Detroit this quarter.

Hinrich is back to playing and the refs are back to calling BS fouls on him.

Ugh.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

billups doesn't hit once this time, det rebound. billups is stripped by hinrich, fouled. Kirk has 4 fouls.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Billups makes the first


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Billups makes both shots.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Duhon in for kirk, billups makes the second. STOP SHRIEKING LITTLE KID!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

bulls, ball, gordon with it, noah screen, nice floater by gordon and it is goaltending.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

joe smith denied coming in, ouch


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Maxiell helps us out on the goaltend of Gordon's shot.

Joe Smith wanted to check in, but didn't make it.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Nice steal by Thabo from Prince to end the 3rd!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

71-67 chicago after 3. 

Go bulls! :cheer:


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Thabo with the good D on Prince, stripping it away. Couldn't get a shot off, but keeps Detroit from getting any more in the 3rd.

71-67 Bulls going into the 4th.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

whoa a uic science building in flames? isn't it saturday? um ok.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

I hope my precious school is ok :biggrin:


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Billups with 24 for Detroit, while Gordon's got 22.

Pistons have taken over the rebound lead 26-25, including 7-4 offensive.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Noc pulls up for two!

5-0 start to the 4th for our Bulls!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Thabo for three!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Thabo for 3! Good shot no hesitation. Noah a steal. Noce a pull up two! Five point start in fourth for the bulls.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Kirk/Duhon
Thabo/Gordon
Deng/Noce
Smith/Tyrus
Wallace/Noah

Should of been our starting lineup to start the year. Things would of went better.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

det 67 bulls 76 with 11:24 left in 4th


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Rasheed over noah for a miss.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Rasheed misses over Noah, Noc collects the rebound.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Pistons already over their TO average for the year.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noce has words for Noah? Thabo travels.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Gordon around a screen for 3 fails to go in. Stuckey travels in the lane.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Traveling on Stuckey.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noce has words for Noah? Thabo travels.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Pistons already over their TO average for the year.

Traveling on Thabo.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Maxiell airballs, Bulls grab the rebound.

Noc misses a three.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Maxiel airball, noce for three bounces off. shot way too early. Maxiel banks in a shot and is fouled.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Maxiell with some nice action under the hoop, draws a foul and scores.

Dang.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

maxiel makes the FT


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Gordon drives in the lane and misses, rebound by noah and he is fouled. Noah look really confused on that play though.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Joakim makes the free throw.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Stop shrieking you bratty little jerk!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noah hits the second too


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Noah manages to get the rebound out of Maxiell's hand, gets fouled as he tries to take it up.

Noah makes them both.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Thabo with good D, Pistons' ball out of bounds.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Duhon misses a three but thabo grabs the long board. Noce goes inside and is stripped. Chicago ball.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Block by NOAH!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Noah with a block!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Gordon not being given any room to work.

Thabo with a long rebound after Du misses a three.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Noc with a nice spin move - Bulls ball after it gets knocked away.

Billups is back.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Aw man come on bulls you have to finish that


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Bulls miss at close range. Needed a score there.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Billups missed a jumper, got the board, steal by thabo


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Thabo wreaking havoc on D out there.

20 second timeout as Duhon is down.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

duhon is down and hurting, timeout


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

duhon got hit in the knee by billups knee, ouchie


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Duhon went down after Billups knocked knees with him.

Commercial break - hopefully Du's alright.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Thabo is pulling a Scottie Pippen tonight, cept for the 20 points. :lol:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

yawn


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Thabo's two points away from the second double-double of his career. The other one also took place against Detroit (last year) - 11 and 10.

He's got 8 and 10 right now (and 2 steals).


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

They are still helping chris duhon


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

aw how cute griffen and wallace out to make sure duhon is ok. they are the leaders of this team you know. :nod:


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Duhon is finally up to his feet, but being carried to the locker room.

The vets (Wallace/Smith/Griff) go out to assist in the checking on him process.

As bad as Duhon gets bashed, I hope he's alright. He does do positive things for the team.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Hinrich in the game, he has 5 fouls.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Thabo to the line, he makes a FT


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

det 70 bulls 79 8 minutes left. thabo makes the second FT, now 70-80 bulls lead


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Foul on Hamilton.

Thabo hits two free throws - second double-double of his career!

:cheer:


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Thabo grabs a big rebound!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

pistons misses and they get it but noah steals it, gordon pulls up and hits a nice beauty, 24 for him.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Gordon, even after being denied room for so long, still hot and makes a jumper!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

RAsheed on noah, falls away and misses.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

hinrich tries to make a shot but is fouled by billups


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Kirk to the line for two


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Kirk makes one and the pistons call a TO


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Hinrich fouled by Billups.

He hits the first free throw and Detroit calls a timeout.

83-70 Bulls with 6:57 to go.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Detroit down to 41.4% shooting after missing a lot of shots this quarter.

Bulls at 44.3% and are 25-27 at the charity stripe.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Dan Roan tells us that Duhon has a left knee sprain - will not return this game, but should be alright.

Hinrich hits the second FT. 14 point lead now, biggest of the night.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Wow i've made 535 credits posting in here


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

hinrich made both FT's, bulls lead by 14, biggest so far


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

prince wide open look and it doesn't go in.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Prince misses a wide-open jumper, Gordon grabs the rebound.

Nocioni misses a runner, Bulls can't get the rebound as Noah knocks it out of bounds.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

missing runner by noce, and missed rebounds by Noah and Thabo


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Hinrich shouldn't have taken that all by himself, but I think Detroit knocked that one out.

Anyhow, Pistons can't hit a thing so the Bulls are alright.

Gordon is fouled by Billups, two free throws coming.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Kirk on the fast break it doesn't go in. detroit ball.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

PIstons have gone cold, RIP misses another shot.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Gordon misses a runner off the glass but is fouled by billups.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Gordon to the line and he makes both, he has 26 points


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Gordon makes both.

Pistons have 3 points this quarter, and it's 6:30 in.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Rip nice slam, 12 points for him


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

hinrich to noah and he misses the layup but is fouled.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Hamilton scores for Detroit.

Noah is fouled by McDyess - 5th foul - and has two shots.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

det 72 bulls 86 5:10 left in 4th


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Bulls are 8/10 to 1/1 on free throws in the 4th.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noah misses both free throws.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Dang, bad timing on the rebound attempt by Thabo.

Billups hits a three, it counts, and Jarvis Hayes gets a free throw as Kirk bumped him. 5 fouls for Kirk.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Prince turn around jumper misses but pistons rebound. billups shoots a three, it counts. AND foul on Kirk fouled Hayes. He'll go to the line.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

the pistons FT is made


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

the pistons FT is made. Thabo step back jumper was too hard


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Steal for Gordon leads to a Noah tap-in.

Bulls need to slow it down...

Gordon hits a three!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

the pistons FT is made. Thabo step back jumper was too hard. Pistons ball and gordon steals it. layup on the fast break is missed but noah is there for the board. RIp makes a shot on the other end.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Gordon a step back three!!! DAGGER. 91 - 78 bulls lead with 3:10 left


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Hayes fall away baseline goes in


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

timeout chicago, noah is congratulated by the coaches on the timeout


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Hayes hits over Gordon, Bulls call a timeout with 2:55 to go in the game.

It's 91-80 Bulls.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

det 80 bulls 91 2:55 left


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Wallace hasn't seen the court in a while.

Good.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Thabo!!!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

King Joseus said:


> Wallace hasn't seen the court in a while.
> 
> Good.


he was just cheering on the bench :biggrin: 


NICE dunk by Thabo as I type this. 

12 points 12 rebounds. 


WOW


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Excellent slam by Thabo - should've been a foul too!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

rip misses the first.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

det 80 bulls 93 2:19 left.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

RIP fouled by noce, his fourth foul


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Gordon tries to save and ends up in the crowd.

Nocioni is called for a foul. Hamilton with two shots - that looked like a block to me.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Hamilton splits 'em.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

rip misses the first and makes the second. the crowd is loud, i guess they can smell those big macs.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noah is called for traveling.

det 81 bulls 93 with 1:19 left


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Noah a nice backtap to Thabo


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Thabo grabs a big rebound.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Noah travels.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

McDyess misses at the hoop. Pistons are done.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

McDyce a missed shot at point blank range. det 81 bulls 93 with 54 seconds left.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

McDyess fouls out.

Gordon gets two shots at the line.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

:cheer: someone on detroit fouls out, oh McDysse, he had 4 points


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Rasheed Wallace had a tough night, Ben Gordon hits his first ft and second. He has 31 points.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

det 81 bulls 95 20 seconds left.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Gordon makes them both.

Hamilton drives and is blocked by Noc and/or Thabo.

The crowd is loving the victory.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Bulls win! :cheer: 

Standing ovation.

Gordon fouled by RIP.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Tayshaun just dribbles it out.

Bulls win! 97-81.

We need to play Detroit every game.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Bulls win! :cheer:


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Hamilton fouls Gordon, Gordon goes ahead and makes both free throws.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

det 81 bulls 95 20 seconds left. gordon makes both FT's, he has 33 points.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Bulls win! :cheer:

Heck Yeah!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

pistons hold the ball as time winds down.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Bulls win! :cheer:

Heck Yeah!

Thabo 12 points 13 boards.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Thabo with Dan Roan post-game, says his confidence is up. He was waiting for his time, and he's just trying to take the opportunity and play well.

Thabo says we need some wins. Yep.

Yeehaw!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

pistons 81 bulls 97 final score


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

MVP of the game: 

King Joseus

:biggrin:


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Thabo!!!!!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

liekomgj4ck said:


> MVP of the game:
> 
> King Joseus
> 
> :biggrin:


:2fing:


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

I felt like adding some diversity to this post since King Joseus & liekomgj4ck pretty much dominated it!

For some reason, this team always gets up to play the Pistons, or the team that knocked them out of the playoffs the year before.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but we were 3-1 against the Wizards in the 05-06 season. We were 3-1 against the Heat last year and now 3-0 against the Pistons. I wish this team would take that mentallity into ever game!:curse:

Noah is going to be a player for us and in this league, his defense, rebounding and understanding of the game is something you cannot teach to a player (Hello Eddy Curry!)

Thabo is becoming more comfortable in the offense, although not the greatest offense player, very good slasher and finisher, something we have lacked in a guard.

I like this, play the young guys more and see what they give you. If we can get into the playoffs like this, then I would like our chances a little better of getting to the 2nd round.

Biggest disappointment is Tyrus, the email I got back from Sam Smith stated that Tyrus has got on their bad side and they are looking to trade him. I hate that cause he has tremendous physical talent yet I think hasn't been giving the true chance to prove himself on the floor here recently.

Let's all hope this is a sign of the Bulls making a 2nd half push as they have the past 3 years.


----------



## bullscynic (Dec 19, 2007)

What a great game. I caught the end of the 3rd and all the 4th.

I was concerned that the Bulls would make their usual fold and find a way to blow the game. But they came out in the 4th on fire. I loved it when they came out and scored the first five points right away in the 4th. I couldn't believe it was the Bulls. Usually its the other team making a quick push on us like that.

I guess we have the Piston's number even though we are below average playing everyone else. What gives? You'd think we could come out and play like that every game wouldn't you?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

bullscynic said:


> What a great game. I caught the end of the 3rd and all the 4th.
> 
> I was concerned that the Bulls would make their usual fold and find a way to blow the game. But they came out in the 4th on fire. I loved it when they came out and scored the first five points right away in the 4th. I couldn't believe it was the Bulls. Usually its the other team making a quick push on us like that.
> 
> I guess we have the Piston's number even though we are below average playing everyone else. What gives? You'd think we could come out and play like that every game wouldn't you?


Best-case scenario: We get the Pistons in the first round, beat them (as I predicted the last time we beat them this season) and then, with that momentum, we storm through the playoffs and into the Finals.

Surrre, it isn't _probable_, but it is possible. Consistency is our issue.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

It was great to see a bigger athletic guard who can actually dunk over people (and get fouled though no call)! I forgot what that was like! The only guards that should ever see the floor are Kirk, Thabo and Ben....Kirk and Thabs the starters. 

They are really messed up in playing Tyrus at SF. This whole season has been ruined for me with him getting so little playing time. The only PT he got today was at SF. Talk about retarded coaching. He's a PF all the way. Aside from when they play like they did today, this team isn't even worth watching unless Tyrus is in the game, and even when he does get to play, he no longer makes those amazing plays like he did quite often last year either for some odd reason. 

I'd much rather get rid of Lucy (missing link, aka Noah) than Tyrus if we make a trade.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Didn't get to see the game, but please don't tell me Tyrus was played at SF again? It's almost like they want him to fail.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

yes he played SF, which is terrible, coz he cant make the open shot, he needs to be under the basket and play the 4.

i hope they dont trade him yet.


----------

